# 2011 9w7 coding needed



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

Anyone with a new 2011 vehicle and a 9w7 BT module that can post an autoscan. I am looking for just the coding on the BT module. If you purchased a 9w7 for a previous model year (like me) please do not respond.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

We have some coding info on the 9W7. Post a scan, or link me to one if you already have one posted in the forum.


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

Here is a fresh one:

I was able to clear the 'not coded' one by copying in the exact same coding as there not and saving. It worked. Now i still get the open circuit but have checked all the available parameters and all are 'fine' and everything works correctly, except for base volumes. The 'voice' is way too loud compared to what I can hear on an incoming call, and VCDS crashes when I go into that section to check, but that is something I am working with Sebastien on. But from other complaints in other forums, all the issues I am seeing are common with the current coding, leading me to believe it is incorrect and some factory preset that needs changing.

Saturday,11,September,2010,15:18:47:10868
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.1 (x64)
Data version: 20100831



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 22 25 2E 36 42 44 46 4F 52 53
55 56 62 72 77

VIN: WVGBxxxxxxx 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
22-AWD -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
36-Seat Mem. Drvr -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: Malfunction 0010

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb
Part No SW: 06J 906 026 DP HW: 06J 906 026 DA
Component: MED17.5 TFSI 2,0 6988 
Revision: AAH16--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0423010A190F0160
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 7BFE639D4397

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 KN HW: 09G 927 750 KN
Component: AQ 250 6F 1704 
Revision: 00H90000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000840
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 87168F6D8F5F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: None
Part No SW: 5N0 614 109 M HW: 5N0 614 109 M
Component: J104 C4 450 V28E 0003 
Revision: --H28--- Serial number: 00000002727488
Coding: 0010528
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 356AB5A52533

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 CJ HW: 5K0 907 044 CJ
Component: Climatronic H15 0709 
Revision: 00003001 
Coding: 0000000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01006
ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW36.rod
VCID: 75EA75A565B3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 087 F HW: 5K0 937 087 F
Component: BCM PQ35 H 011 0028 
Revision: BK011001 
Coding: 67580A3BF8232EC4008800853500890447755186537D8D605C8040000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3874BC913221

Part No SW: 5N1 955 119 HW: 
Component: Wischer 06041 012 0203 
Coding: 009795

Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH
Component: RLS 070410 05 54 0403 
Coding: 07304D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 655 K HW: 5N0 959 655 K
Component: J234__200 VW10 HI 1916 
Revision: 20013000 Serial number: 003E3P6233L. 
Coding: 0012336
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 458AC56575D3

Part No: 5N0 959 339 A
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 001 0004

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CH HW: 1K0 953 549 CH
Component: J0527 056 0111 
Coding: 0001332
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 7AF066994CAD

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0030

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5N0 920 871 A HW: 5N0 920 871 A
Component: KOMBI H05 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 310F00
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 2F6687CDC76F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AF HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H17 0233 
Revision: H17 Serial number: 1521J10413019D
Coding: FD83FF06001613006002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 6BDE53DD33F7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 919 879 HW: 5N0 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223R8CD806
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: FEF8EA89D085

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD Labels: None
Part No SW: 0AY 907 554 D HW: 0AY 907 554 D
Component: Haldex 4Motion 0042 
Coding: 0000005
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 4C9CF04156B9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H05 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03005
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAD0D6D9BC0D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 B HW: 5N0 035 342 B
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0090 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7667952341 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 264862E9E895

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr (J136) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5N0 959 760 A HW: 5N0 959 760 A
Component: MEM-FS H04 0032 
Revision: AA000000 Serial number: 00001001392015
Coding: 20581300000044440011
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3874BC913221

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: None
Part No SW: 5N0 959 701 E HW: 5N0 959 701 E
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2101 
Coding: 0005567
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3776BFAD3F3F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 5Nx-909-144.lbl
Part No SW: 5N1 909 144 K HW: 5N1 909 148 G
Component: J500__APA-BS KL.163 0703 
Revision: 1AH03828 Serial number: 00100850136601
Coding: 0000258
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3A70A6990C2D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II (J520) Labels: 1K0-907-532.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 532 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: EZE_2 H17 0233 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 1521J10413019D
Coding: 050B0500
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: E6C8A2E9A815

Part No SW: 8R0 959 591 A HW: 8R0 959 591 
Component: J245EE20SKB13 H01 0220 

Part No SW: 8R0 959 591 A HW: 8R0 959 591 
Component: J394EE20SKB13 H01 0220 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: None
Part No SW: 5N0 959 702 E HW: 5N0 959 702 E
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2101 
Coding: 0005566
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3874BC913221

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: None
Part No SW: 3AA 907 801 B HW: 3AA 907 801 B
Component: J540 EPB4 VW-49878 0004 
Revision: H17 Serial number: 00000000002633
Coding: 0023057
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 306484B1DA51

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-A.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1356998
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 346C88A12E49

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0005 
Coding: 00000020

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0005 
Coding: 00000020

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AC HW: 1K0 035 180 AC
Component: Radio Prem-8 H10 0035 
Revision: -----20S Serial number: VWZ4Z7K1124005
Coding: 2100040004
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 61C231F5C13B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: None
Part No SW: 5N0 959 703 E HW: 5N0 959 703 E
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2102 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 3972B995092B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: None
Part No SW: 5N0 959 704 E HW: 5N0 959 704 E
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2102 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 3A70A6990C2D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: None
Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 C HW: 7P6 035 730 C
Component: TELEFON H05 0440 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007668281108
Coding: 0A00000000010100
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01007
ROD: UHVNA_VW36.rod
VCID: 32608EB9D45D

2 Faults Found:
9458195 - Control Module for Cellular Telephone 
B1052 13 [009] - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 141
Mileage: 4173 km
Date: 2004.14.17
Time: 09:38:29

13636352 - Control Module Not Coded 
U1013 00 [009] - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 141
Mileage: 4173 km
Date: 2004.14.17
Time: 09:49:18


End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

Dana, 

any luck finding something?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

The coding looks fine but you don't have a WSC or Importer number, so the incorrect coding fault will most likely continue to return. 

Try pasting the save coding in ( 0A00000000010100 ) using WSC 12345 and Imp. # 444. After you code it, cycle the key and see if the faults will clear. 


Let me know if yo can't type in the WSC and IMP boxes: 

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/tour/908/coding-long.png


----------



## strandgaard (Sep 10, 2010)

I think tere is a fault in the coding. The module thinks that a charger cradle is present. Which bit will disable this - and remove this error: 

9458195 - Control Module for Cellular Telephone 
B1052 13 [009] - Open Circuit


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

i was able to get rid of the 'not coded' error because VCDS asked me if the defaults could be inserted. I said yes and it all worked. I will double check tonight again. If the last error is due to the module thinking it has a charge cradle, then we are on a roll. Hopefully an answer to this is forthcoming. Once this is cleared, the only thing left is volume adjustments. Does anyone know where Sebastian is? I sent him debug files on the crash last week and have not heard back.


----------



## strandgaard (Sep 10, 2010)

He's in Frankfurt on the Automechanicha trade fair. He has been online though, but probably very busy.


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

Ah, makes sense. I did know Automechanica was on this week. D'oh. Thanks


----------



## Orient Express (Oct 28, 2003)

*Adding WSC seemed to help me*

I had the same problem with my newly installed 9W7. I have a 2010 GTI, and the WSC that seemed to be on most of all the other modules was "01357", with an importer of "011" and an equipment number of "00200". 

After I added these, my "module not coded" error did not return. I would recommend looking at your 01 - engine module and use the WSC, importer and equipment number from there.


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

For the third time, I have eliminated that error. I now need to get rid of the open circuit error.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

This Tiguan looks pretty well equipped, so forgive me if this is a dumb question. Do you have the overhead console with the phone buttons?


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

This is a Canadian highline model . the phone buttons are on the steering wheel. Not a dumb question!


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Okay, I have the phone button and the overhead console, with the Low line (9W2) 77 module from the factory. 

I removed Operating unit for cell phone prep (3 keypads) not installed, so try this out: 
0A00000000010110


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

Has anyone told you today how awesome you are? Coding worked perfectly! the error is now gone!!!! 
Many thanks. Now as soon as the adaptation crash is resolved things will be golden.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Good deal, and Thanks. I can't take full credit for that, I happen to work for an excellent company with outstanding colleagues, so that coding chart was provided to me ;-) I think we will have that in the next release, but in the meanwhile forum and email support will work for retrofitting. 

Sorry I didn't catch the overhead console thing earlier...see what happens when we assume. Thanks for clearing up the Canadian setup. 

I'm sure Sebastian will get back to you once he is back and settled in. In the meanwhile, try the adaptation channels now that the coding is sorted and also install VCDS on another PC just to rule that out. I don't remember if you already did that? 

-Dana


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

Done and done . Tested again after recoding and it still crashes on the voice channel. i also did try on a 32 bit windows this past weekend and it fails too. I did not retest 32 bit Windows tonight. Only so much QE I can do in a day. I deal with developers and QE all day long. A guy needs a break sometimes.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

I was able to duplicate the Adaptation problem this weekend, live on a car. We have an internal fix, but I don't have a date on the release at this time. 

I wanted to update you on that and let you know we've been working on it.


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

Awesome!!! That is great. Many thanks


----------



## condetega (May 12, 2010)

*9W7 and Tiguans in Brazil*

Dana and Shawng, 
hope you're fine. 
As I told you before, in Brazil, all the Tiguans don't have a bluetooth module kit. And all of them come with RCD-510 radio and have instrument cluster with white FIS. 
Yesterday I got 9W7 installed in my 2011 Tiguan and I'm just returning from the dealer test with VagCom: 

1) version in Brazil: VAS V18.01.00 
2) There wasn't Open Controller section and no way to export (.txt) the Auto Scan data. 
3) The vag-com guy was unable to make editable WSC: 00000 000 00000 
4) Some useful (?) information: 
77 Telephone 
uncoding 
EV_UHVNA_A01 
Version: A01007 
number part: 7P6 035 730 C 

Now, when I press the phone number (steering wheel or in the radio), we see this message in both cases: 
http://screencast.com/t/yWvV1sboySM 


5) It seems there's is a 'security access section' that could make these fields editables. Pay attention in the keybord: only 0-9 numbers and C Q letters. It is available for this section only a 10 digit number or letter: http://screencast.com/t/uM8Pf3XlB 

6) Here, a "coding section", with another keybord (only 0-9 and A,B,C,D,E,F plus C and Q letters). It's is available for this section only a 4 digit number or letter: http://screencast.com/t/M4oq6WORYHX 

I really don't know if the Brazilian VAS is capable to make these changes in order to make 9W7 works, but I'd appreciate a lot your expertise and help on this. 

Thank you again, guys!


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

VAS is the dealer tool. It is different than Vag-Com. Also, my Spanish is somewhat lacking. What do the messages say?


----------



## condetega (May 12, 2010)

*9W7 in Brazil*

Shawng, 

I suppose that's the point: VAS is not the same as VAG-COM. 
I've found two differents areas that could enable codes like: import #, equipment # etc., but a code is needed: 
http://screencast.com/t/uM8Pf3XlB 
http://screencast.com/t/M4oq6WORYHX 

So... maybe we have 2 options here: 

1) try to figure out these codes; 
2) try to get a real VAG-COM. 

Thanks in advance for your reply!


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

Well for help in this forum, VAG-Com is required.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

When a dealer Codes or Adapts a module, it will take the real info from the tester and store it in the module. Each VAS has a serial # and each Dealer has a WSC. The Importer # is for each country, so the common ones to us are 444 and 999 (US and CA). 

The dealer should be able to enter the coding on this screen: 
http://www.screencast.com/users/condetega/folders/Jing/media/7cd34075-3ec7-4d3d-90d5-8bb518ad5d8d 

Did you note the current coding shown in the 77 module?


----------



## condetega (May 12, 2010)

*VCDS*

Hi Guys! Thanks for your reply. 
Finally, next week, I'll try the VCDS original (we've got the same version that you're using!) and can post what's really going on with RCD510 and 9W7, ok? 
Thanks again!


----------



## mikemod (May 14, 2005)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Okay, I have the phone button and the overhead console, with the Low line (9W2) 77 module from the factory.
> 
> I removed Operating unit for cell phone prep (3 keypads) not installed, so try this out:
> 0A00000000010110


 Thanks Dana, tried this on my 9W7 and I am fault free at last


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

condetega said:


> Hi Guys! Thanks for your reply.
> Finally, next week, I'll try the VCDS original (we've got the same version that you're using!) and can post what's really going on with RCD510 and 9W7, ok?
> Thanks again!


That sounds good. Run a complete Auto-Scan and post it here.

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/tour/autoscan.html



mikemod said:


> Thanks Dana, tried this on my 9W7 and I am fault free at last


 :thumbup:


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

A big thank you to every one at Ross-Tech. To recap, I was also trying to adjust the default voice volume so that it did not split an ear drum when set to actually hear a person speaking. I am pleased to say that 10.6.2 fixed the crash and allowed me to recode the channel. It would appear the 9w7 came with a very bogus value on that channel and was causing VCDS some grief. I was able to enter a negative whole number and reduce the volume.


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

Here is a new twist on the base voice volume. Then damn module forgets the new set value. i just rechecked and it was still set to -6db, but ignored the value and blew my ears off. So I set it to -7, value took and tested it, all was fine. turned off car, waited, turned on again and paired phone, Kablam, i am deaf again. Voice volume is deafening again. I recheck and it is still set to -7. i recode to -6 and repeat. Same events. The 9W7 ignores this value after a shutdown.


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

One thing I forgot to note is every time I recode, VCDS reports that this is an uncoded module and asks to put in the WSC. Once entered, it does code properly, but the next time around reports the same uncoded message.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Mind posting a current scan where that message shows?


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

small correction, when I get the 'uncoded' message, the equipment # is always zero, but the WSC and shop# are populated. Here is a fresh scan:

Monday,29,November,2010,19:30:58:10868
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.2 (x64)
Data version: 20101123



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 22 25 2E 36 42 44 46 4F 52 53
55 56 62 72 77

VIN: WVGBV7AXxxxxxxxxxx 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
22-AWD -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
36-Seat Mem. Drvr -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb
Part No SW: 06J 906 026 DP HW: 06J 906 026 DA
Component: MED17.5 TFSI 2,0 6988 
Revision: AAH16--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0423010A190F0160
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 7BFE639D4399

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 KN HW: 09G 927 750 KN
Component: AQ 250 6F 1704 
Revision: 00H90000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000840
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 87168F6D8F51

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: None
Part No SW: 5N0 614 109 M HW: 5N0 614 109 M
Component: J104 C4 450 V22A 0003 
Revision: --H28--- Serial number: 00000002727488
Coding: 0010528
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 356AB5A5253D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 CJ HW: 5K0 907 044 CJ
Component: Climatronic H15 0709 
Revision: 00003001 
Coding: 0000000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01006
ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW36.rod
VCID: 75EA75A565BD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 087 F HW: 5K0 937 087 F
Component: BCM PQ35 H 011 0028 
Revision: BK011001 
Coding: 67580A3BE8232EC4008800853500090447755186537D8D605C8040000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3874BC91322F

Part No SW: 5N1 955 119 HW: 
Component: Wischer 06041 012 0203 
Coding: 009795

Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH
Component: RLS 070410 05 54 0403 
Coding: 07304D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 655 K HW: 5N0 959 655 K
Component: J234__200 VW10 HI 1916 
Revision: 20013000 Serial number: 003E3P6233L. 
Coding: 0012336
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 458AC56575DD

Part No: 5N0 959 339 A
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 001 0004

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CH HW: 1K0 953 549 CH
Component: J0527 056 0111 
Coding: 0001332
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 7AF066994CA3

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0030

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5N0 920 871 A HW: 5N0 920 871 A
Component: KOMBI H05 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 310F00
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 2F6687CDC761

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AF HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H17 0233 
Revision: H17 Serial number: 1521J10413019D
Coding: FD83FF06001613006002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 6BDE53DD33F9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 919 879 HW: 5N0 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223R8CD806
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: FEF8EA89D08B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD Labels: None
Part No SW: 0AY 907 554 D HW: 0AY 907 554 D
Component: Haldex 4Motion 0042 
Coding: 0000005
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 4C9CF04156B7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H05 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03005
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAD0D6D9BC03

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 B HW: 5N0 035 342 B
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0090 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7667952341 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 264862E9E89B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr (J136) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5N0 959 760 A HW: 5N0 959 760 A
Component: MEM-FS H04 0032 
Revision: AA000000 Serial number: 00001001392015
Coding: 20581300000044440011
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3874BC91322F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 701 E HW: 5N0 959 701 E
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2101 
Coding: 0005567
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3776BFAD3F31

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 5N1-909-144.clb
Part No SW: 5N1 909 144 K HW: 5N1 909 148 G
Component: J500__APA-BS KL.163 0703 
Revision: 1AH03828 Serial number: 00100850136601
Coding: 0000258
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3A70A6990C23

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II (J520) Labels: 1K0-907-532.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 532 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: EZE_2 H17 0233 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 1521J10413019D
Coding: 050B0500
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: E6C8A2E9A81B

Part No SW: 8R0 959 591 A HW: 8R0 959 591 
Component: J245EE20SKB13 H01 0220 

Part No SW: 8R0 959 591 A HW: 8R0 959 591 
Component: J394EE20SKB13 H01 0220 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 702 E HW: 5N0 959 702 E
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2101 
Coding: 0005566
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3874BC91322F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: None
Part No SW: 3AA 907 801 B HW: 3AA 907 801 B
Component: J540 EPB4 VW-49878 0004 
Revision: H17 Serial number: 00000000002633
Coding: 0023057
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 306484B1DA5F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-A.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1356998
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 346C88A12E47

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0005 
Coding: 00000020

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0005 
Coding: 00000020

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AC HW: 1K0 035 180 AC
Component: Radio Prem-8 H10 0035 
Revision: -----20S Serial number: VWZ4Z7K1124005
Coding: 2100040004
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 61C231F5C135

1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 24
Mileage: 8585 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.14.23
Time: 20:03:38


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: None
Part No SW: 5N0 959 703 E HW: 5N0 959 703 E
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2102 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 3972B9950925

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: None
Part No SW: 5N0 959 704 E HW: 5N0 959 704 E
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2102 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 3A70A6990C23

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 C HW: 7P6 035 730 C
Component: TELEFON H05 0440 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007668281108
Coding: 0A00000000010110
Shop #: WSC 12345 444 00000
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01007
ROD: UHVNA_VW36.rod
VCID: 32608EB9D453

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

Sebastien, have you had a chance to review?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Sorry, missed your reply earlier.

According to the scan I can't really see and DTC indicating a module isn't coded. Where exactly does it say it's not coded?


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

Right after i change the setting and hit "Do it". Then I get the message that the module is uncoded, and so on.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

Can we get a screen-shot of that please?

-Uwe-


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

Sure thing. I thought about it right after I came in the house. I should know better. I did software QE for many years. I will do it tomorrow.


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

There you go


----------



## Mr.Timewise (Feb 3, 2010)

If it is of any help, here's my recent scan. I do not get any faults during a scan. The fault in the NAV system is because I don't have a Sirius account.


Friday,19,November,2010,16:12:44:53954
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.1
Data version: 20100831

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 37 42 44 46 52 56 62 65 72 77

VIN: 3VWRX7AJ2AM030972 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBT) Labels: 06A-906-032-BGP.lbl
Part No SW: 07K 906 055 AH HW: 07K 906 055 M
Component: 2,5l R5/4V G 4842 
Revision: G6H03--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0000075
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 74ECD6506EC9

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 HG HW: 09G 927 750 HG
Component: AQ 250 6F 1631 
Revision: 00H76000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000840
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 7DFAF3745D83

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (-----) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AN HW: 1K0 907 379 AN
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H45 0107 
Revision: 00H45001 
Coding: 114B400C492500FA881402EB921B00413000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 7EF8F4785085

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 N HW: 3C8 907 336 N
Component: Climatic H13 0203 
Revision: 00006001 
Coding: 0000000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00150
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01001
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod
VCID: 387422603221

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 085 C HW: 5K0 937 085 C
Component: BCM PQ35 B++ 008 5019 
Revision: BI008001 
Coding: 68200B3E802F3EE480080001440000000500008651008D605C8020000000
Shop #: WSC 02172 444 52255
VCID: 336E154C2B47

Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 01090 21 0501 
Coding: 009795

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 AD HW: 1K0 909 605 AD
Component: 04 AIRBAG VW8R 036 8900 
Revision: 06036000 Serial number: 003EVM013FAD 
Coding: 0012340
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 6ED8C43800E5

Part No: 1K0 959 339 H
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0006

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CD HW: 1K0 953 549 CD
Component: J0527 054 0110 
Coding: 0001831
Shop #: WSC 00056 555 39890
VCID: 76E8EC5878B5

Part No: 3C8 959 537 
Component: E221__MFL-TAP H2ÿ 0021 
Coding: 00000227
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5M0 920 970 A HW: 5M0 920 970 A
Component: KOMBI H08 0021 
Revision: V0008011 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270F00
Shop #: WSC 02172 444 59389
ASAM Dataset: EV_KombiUDSMM9RM10 A04010
VCID: 2E580438C065

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0112 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 140709F2000189
Coding: ED807F07400602001002
Shop #: WSC 02172 444 59389
VCID: 69D2B724390B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5M0 920 970 A HW: 5M0 920 970 A
Component: IMMO H08 0021 
Revision: V0008011 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_ImmoUDSMM9RM10 A01010
VCID: 2E580438C065

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 C HW: 3C0 035 684 C
Component: RNS-MID H04 1000 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7K6019058
Coding: 00000400040000A000
Shop #: WSC 01234 444 00010
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 234EE50C9BA7

1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
 Fault Frequency: 103
Reset counter: 98
Mileage: 17160 km
Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 AC HW: 1K0 959 793 N
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1525 
Revision: 72009005 Serial number: 00000895898813
Coding: 0001205
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 6FE6D93C07EF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 H
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 2901 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 2F66193CC76F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 AC HW: 1K0 959 792 N
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1525 
Revision: 72009005 Serial number: 09052807324401
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 70E4DA401AD1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 C HW: 3C0 035 684 C
Component: RNS-MID H04 1000 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7K6019058
Coding: 00000400040000A000
Shop #: WSC 01234 444 00010
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 234EE50C9BA7

1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 103
Reset counter: 98
Mileage: 17160 km
Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 AH HW: 1K0 959 795 T
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 1401 
Revision: 12006001 Serial number: 00000004193167
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 76E8EC5878B5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5K0 937 085 C HW: 5K0 937 085 C
Component: RDK 008 0817 
Coding: 018705
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 336E154C2B47

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 AH HW: 1K0 959 794 T
Component: J389 TUER-SG HR 1401 
Revision: 12006001 Serial number: 00000004205330
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 77F6E15C7FBF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: None
Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 C HW: 7P6 035 730 C
Component: TELEFON H05 0440 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007667973972
Coding: 0A00000000010100
Shop #: WSC 02172 444 59389
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01007
ROD: UHVNA_VW36.rod
VCID: 32601048D45D

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------​


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks, but the error is not during a scan. It is when changing the adaptation channel for the base voice volume.


----------



## condetega (May 12, 2010)

*9W7 + RCD-510 in Brazil!*

Dana and Shanwg, 
after a few weeks, we got it: RCD510 and 9W7 are finally working together through VCDS 10.6 and VAG cable. 
I would like to thank you for your help since the beginning. 
I'll publish the auto-scans (before and after) with the right coding. 
Best regards, 

Eduardo


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

good to hear. How is the volume of the speech compared to phone volume?


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

Grrr I did some messing around with my 9W7 BT module and now I messed something up, lol. When I place calls, the RNS 510 shows an active call, but no sound comes out?  

Anyone have the stock coding for a NAR Golf TDI (came with RNS 315 but I removed it for the 510) with 9W7 BT installed? Build date is September 10'.

Poo


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

Which coding did you change? the radio or the BT module. If you need the BT coding, scroll down and see mine.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

I suspect that is adaptation, but the common out of the box US coding is:

Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 C HW: 7P6 035 730 C
Component: TELEFON H05 0440 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007668766339
Coding: 0200000000010100
Shop #: WSC 00001 001 00001
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01007
ROD: UHVNA_VW36.rod
VCID: 32601A91D10A


----------



## caddy2011 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Help needed*

Hi Guys, i purchased a 2011 vw caddy earlier this year with the rsn315 fitted from factory, I them purchased the 9w7 bluetooth module (part number 5k0-035-730 ) from the internet and fitted. Im now stuck with a coding problem and you guys seem to know what your talking about so I hope ye can help?? Thanks gav.


----------



## xoip (Apr 5, 2010)

you can try 0A00000000010110.


----------

